# Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?



## Marburger9

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe eine Frage zu der Äußerung "Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht" Als nicht Muttersprachler weiß nicht, wie die Äußerung ausgespochen wird und in welchen Situationen es vorkommen kann. Ich bräuchte bitte daher eure Hilfe. Ist das eine Frage? 

Ich wäre euch auch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bitte mal sagen würdet, mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel? 

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus!

Beste Grüße
Hussein


----------



## Toadie

Ja, das ist schon eine Frage.  Man würde das vielleicht fragen, wenn man ein Mädchen sieht, die offentsichtlich versucht hat, sich ungewöhnlich "hübsch" zu machen, wie in der ursprünglichen Frage gesagt.  Die Frage könnte andeuten, dass das Mädchen mit jemandem ausgehen wird.

Überleg dir z.B. diese Situation:
_Deine Schwester kommt von ihrem Bettzimmer aus und du merkst, dass sie einen hübschen Rock trägt und viel Makeup aufgetragen hat.  Du hältst es für möglich, dass sie mit jemandem heute Nacht ausgehen wird, aber du wußtest nicht, dass sie einen Freund hätte.  Deshalb weißt du nicht, mit wem sie ausgeht, so fragst du sie:
_Du: Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?
Sie: Klaus - Ich gehe seit Juni mit ihm.


Ich habe hoffentlich durch diese Erklärung deine Frage beantwortet!!!


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hallo Marburger9,

du hast in den letzten Woche eine Reihe Threads verfasst, in denen du dich vor allem nach Höflichkeitsfloskeln im Deutschen erkundigt hast.

Viele Floskeln, über die du mehr erfahren wolltest, klingen in meinen Ohren *veraltet *und ihre Verwendung im Alltag wäre für mich sehr *ungewöhnlich.
*
Mir würde es sehr helfen, wenn du mitteilen könntest, *warum* du es ausgerechnet auf diese Floskeln abgesehen hast. Ist es z.B. ein Diplomthema?

Wenn du z.B. nach "Warum hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?" fragst, wäre der Zusammenhang sehr wichtig. Isoliert betrachtet kann man sich dafür verschiedenste Situationen vorstellen.

Bitte versorge mich (uns) mit mehr Infos über deine Intention, dann kan ich/können wir dir vielleicht besser helfen.


----------



## Frank78

Es gibt noch 2 weitere Verwendungen:

Und zwar kann das ein 1) eifersüchtiger oder 2) genervter Ehemann sagen.

2) Frau kommt nach einer Stunde aus dem Badezimmer
Mann: "Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht? Wir gehen doch nur auf den Geburtstag meiner Mutter."


----------



## Hutschi

Eine alternative (scherzhafte) Version ist "für wen hast du dich so angescheuselt?"


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!

Ja, ich versuche ein paar Infos zu sammeln, um einen Fragebogen für eine empirische Untersuchung erstellen zu können. Hier habe beispielsweise meine Vermutung nicht geäußert, dass ich die Äußerung "Für wen hast du dich denn so hübsch gemacht!" ein Kompliment sein kann. 



> Wenn du z.B. nach "Warum hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?" fragst, wäre der Zusammenhang sehr wichtig.




Was meint ihr? Kann es sein, dass eine solche Äußerung in manchen Situationen als Kompliment gebraucht werden kann?

Beste Grüße
Marburger


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!



> Überleg dir z.B. diese Situation:
> _Deine Schwester kommt von ihrem Bettzimmer aus und du merkst, dass sie einen hübschen Rock trägt und viel Makeup aufgetragen hat. Du hältst es für möglich, dass sie mit jemandem heute Nacht ausgehen wird, aber du wußtest nicht, dass sie einen Freund hätte. Deshalb weißt du nicht, mit wem sie ausgeht, so fragst du sie:
> _Du: Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?
> Sie: Klaus - Ich gehe seit Juni mit ihm.



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Andere Länder andere Sitten. Ich weiß, wie du denkst. Weißt was? Wenn einer, der aus einem orientalischen Land stammt, mir ein solches Beispie nennt, hätte ich anderes drauf reagiert. Ich weiß aber genau, dass du mir helfen wolltest. 

Beste Grüße
Hussein


----------



## Toadie

Marburger9 said:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Andere Länder andere Sitten. Ich weiß, wie du denkst. Weißt was? Wenn einer, der aus einem orientalischen Land stammt, mir ein solches Beispie nennt, hätte ich anderes drauf reagiert. Ich weiß aber genau, dass du mir helfen wolltest.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Hussein


Uhhmm..

Habe ich dich irgendwie beleidigt?


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo!

ich habe dir es erzählt, weil du nicht weißt, dass bei uns Frauen, insbesondere "Schwester" Tabuthemen sind. 

Gruß
Hussein


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe nicht, was gemeint ist.

"Schwester" ist kein Tabu-Thema im deutschen Bereich.
Toadies Beispiel ist also durchaus möglich und korrekt. 

Nehmen wir an, ich weiß nicht, dass meine Schwester einen Freund hat. Plötzlich aber wirkt sie wie erblüht, zieht andere Sachen an, macht sich schick.
Darüber würde ich mich freuen und annehmen, dass sie einen Freund hat. Also frage ich: "Sag mal, für wen hast du dich heute so hübsch/schick gemacht?"

Ich verstehe in diesem Zusammenhang den Satz nicht: 





> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Andere Länder andere Sitten. Ich weiß, wie du denkst. Weißt was? Wenn einer, der aus einem orientalischen Land stammt, mir ein solches Beispiel nennt, hätte ich anderes drauf reagiert. Ich weiß aber genau, dass du mir helfen wolltest.


Was ist an Toadies Beispiel falsch?

Vielleicht beruht das Missverständnis auf "deine". "Deine" ist hier unpersönlich als abstraktes Beispiel gemeint (ähnlich wie in "Du machst am Morgen das Fenster auf, und frische Luft kommt rein." - Das bezieht sich ebenfalls auf eigenes oder auf abstraktes Erleben. Es bedeutet: Nehmen wir an, du oder ich oder jemand anderes hätte eine Schwester. Sie macht sich hübsch ... 
Dabei ist auch noch enthalten, dass es sich um den eigenen Kulturkreis handelt - was pragmatisch (zumindest in den meisten Fällen) korrekt ist, aber durchaus in unserem gegebenen Fall zu Missverständnissen führte.
Dem Sprecher ist hier völlig unbekannt, ob der andere tatsächlich eine Schwester hat, und dessen konkrete Schwester ist auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## Derselbe

Nun Marburger, wenn Du nach Sätzen fragst, die man regelmäßig zu seiner Schwester sagt und Dir dann jemand die Situation schildert, solltest Du evtl. dankbar dafür sein. Auch ich habe, als ich den Satz gelesen habe, daran gedacht, dass ich ihn wohl zu meiner Schwester sagen würde. Wenn Du nichts über Schwestern/Frauen hören willst, darfst Du einfach nicht nach Sätzen fragen, die in solchen Zusammenhängen fallen. noch ein Hinweis:



Marburger9 said:


> Ich wäre euch *auch *sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir *bitte mal* sagen würdet, mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel?


 
Ich kann allen nur den Rat geben vorsichtig/sparsam mit Abtönungspartikeln umzugehen. Diese können im Deutschen sehr schnell negative Gefühle transportieren. Dein Satz klingt wie ein Vorwurf, dass wir nicht selbst auf die Idee gekommen sind, Dir die Frage zu beantwortet. Es gibt keinen Grund hier "bitte mal" einzufügen. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, gilt die Regel "keep it simple". 

=> "Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir sagen würdet..."


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> Vielleicht beruht das Missverständnis auf "deine". "Deine" ist hier unpersönlich als abstraktes Beispiel gemeint ...


Das vermute ich auch. Wahrscheinlich ist eine "Du"-Formulierung nicht abstrakt genug für den Gebrauch in orientalischen Ländern. Möglicherweise würde beispielsweise die folgende Formulierung dort wiederum nicht als beleidigend empfunden:

_"*Eine* junge Frau kommt aus ihrem Schlafzimmer und *ihr Bruder* merkt, dass sie einen hübschen Rock trägt und viel Make-up aufgetragen hat. *Er* hält es für möglich, dass sie mit jemandem am Abend ausgehen wird, aber ..."_



Marburger9 said:


> ich habe dir es erzählt, weil du nicht weißt, dass bei uns Frauen, insbesondere "Schwester" Tabuthemen sind.


In dem genannten Beispiel ging es um ein rein hypothetisches Gespräch zwischen (irgendeinem) Bruder und (der eigenen) Schwester. Auch in orientalischen Ländern sind die eigenen Schwestern kein Tabuthema innerhalb der Familie, oder?!



Marburger9 said:


> Ich wäre euch auch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bitte mal sagen würdet, *mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel*?


Vielleicht habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen, aber ich verstehe nicht den fett markierten Teil des obigen Satzes. Meintest du etwa ... ?:

_"... , mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel *erwidern würde*?"_

Abba


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ich wäre euch auch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bitte mal sagen würdet, *mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen, aber ich verstehe nicht den fett markierten Teil des obigen Sätzes. Meintest du etwa ... ?:
> 
> _"... , mit welchen Worten man eine solche Äußerung in der Regel *erwidern würde*?"_
Click to expand...

 
Der zitierte Satz von Marburger is unvollständig. Es fehlt, wie Du richtig festgestellt hast, das Verb. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er entweder meinte, was eine passende Antwort auf die Frage wäre, oder, wann man die Aussage verwendet. Klar sehen kann man es nicht.

Dein Vorschlag enthält jedoch auch noch einen kleinen grammatikalischen Fehler: erwiedern steht mit der Präposition "auf", wenn man den Anlass meint. Der Akkusativ beschreibt das, was man selbst sagt - also die Erwiederung. Die Präposition "mit" kommt nicht vor.

Daher wohl eher:
_"... , *welche Worte* man *auf* eine solche Äußerung in der Regel erwidern würde?"_


----------



## Marburger9

> Dein Vorschlag enthält jedoch auch noch einen kleinen grammatikalischen Fehler: erwiedern steht mit der Präposition "auf", wenn man den Anlass meint. Der Akkusativ beschreibt das, was man selbst sagt - also die Erwiederung. Die Präposition "mit" kommt nicht vor.


Ja, genau ich habe gemeint, was er "ABBA Stanza" vorgeschlagen hat. Außerdem ist die Präposition "auf" umgangsprachlich. Die Präposition "mit" ist die richtige, wie es duden zeigt.

*er|wi|dern * <sw. V.; hat> [1: mhd. erwideren; ahd. irwidaron = verwerfen]: 

 1. antworten, entgegnen: »Er ist krank«, erwiderte sie; sie konnte [mir] darauf nichts e.; er erwiderte *mit einer *Frage. 

 2. auf etw. in gleicher od. entsprechender Weise reagieren: einen Besuch, einen Blick e.; seine Liebe wurde nicht erwidert; das Feuer e. (Milit.; zurückschießen).

© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 6. Aufl. Mannheim 2006 [CD-ROM].





> Wenn Du nichts über Schwestern/Frauen hören willst, darfst Du einfach nicht nach Sätzen fragen, die in solchen Zusammenhängen fallen. noch ein Hinweis:


Der Satz kann in hunderten Kontexten vorkommen. Er beschränkt sich nicht nur auf einen Kontext.




> Dir dann jemand die Situation schildert, solltest Du evtl. dankbar dafür sein.


Ich bedanke mich immer für die Beiträge. Selbst wenn es sich dabei nur um ein Wort handelt. Ich habe aber mehrmals von den Forumbetreuern Anweisungen gekriegt, dass ich erst Ende der Diskussion den Leuten danken soll.


----------



## trance0

Laut Farlex wird 'erwidern' so gebraucht:

*1.* (*jemandem*) *etwas* (*auf etwas* (_Akk_)) *erwidern:* jemandem eine Antwort auf eine Frage oder auf eine Aussage geben ≈ antworten: „Ich bin sechzehn“, erwiderte der Junge auf die Frage des Polizisten nach seinem Alter.
*
2*. Auf eine Empfindung mit der gleichen Empfindung reagieren: Hat sie deine Liebe nicht erwidert?

Die ganze Formel heisst also: jemandem etwas(Akkusativ) (mit etwas) *auf* etwas(Akkusativ) erwidern.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht es zum Beispiel so:

1. Ich habe ihm mit sehr freundlichen Worten *auf* seine Frage erwidert.
2. Ich habe mit sehr freundlichen Worten *auf* seine Frage erwidert.

Ist das *auf* in den obigen Sätzen grammatisch vorgeschrieben und daher zwingend oder ist es nur der Wahl überlassen? Gilt das für die beiden Sätze?


----------



## Marburger9

Hallo! trance0,

was ist deine Meinung über die Präposition "mit"?

Beste Grüße
Hussein


----------



## trance0

Ich würde diesmal die Meinungen darüber den Muttersprachlern überlassen.


----------



## berndf

Marburger9 said:


> was ist deine Meinung über die Präposition "mit"?


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du mit dieser Frage meinst, aber in Trances Sätzen





> 1. Ich habe ihm mit sehr freundlichen Worten *auf* seine Frage erwidert.
> 2. Ich habe mit sehr freundlichen Worten *auf* seine Frage erwidert.


ist die Präposition "mit" auf jedenfall richtig verwandt und an dieser Stelle auch notwendig.

Die Bemerkung von Derselbe





> Die Präposition "mit" kommt nicht vor.


ist mir hier unklar, denn auch in dem Satz





> _"... , mit welchen Worten man *auf* eine solche Äußerung in der Regel *erwidern würde*?"_


ist "mit" korrekt verwandt. Es fehlte lediglich an der anagegeben Stelle die Präposition "auf".


----------



## Savra

Hutschi said:


> Eine alternative (scherzhafte) Version ist "für wen hast du dich so angescheuselt?"


Wenn man Google glauben darf, kommt das Wort aus dem Sächsischen. Ich würde mit einem hessischen „Hä?“ antworten. ;-)


----------



## Hutschi

Savra said:


> Wenn man Google glauben darf, kommt das Wort aus dem Sächsischen. Ich würde mit einem hessischen „Hä?“ antworten. ;-)


 
Es ist ein Wortspiel mit "sich scheußlich machen" hier war es recht verbreitet, ich wusste aber nicht, dass es auf den sächsischen Bereich beschränkt ist.


----------



## ablativ

Sich an-/aufhübschen ist, glaube ich, im norddeutschen Sprachraum recht bekannt.


----------



## Savra

Das Scheußlich habe ich sogar erkannt, aber ohne die Anmerkung hätte ich es wohl nicht für einen Scherz gehalten, sondern für einen Zufall.

Ob es wirklich nur in Sachsen verbreitet ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich kenne es nicht. Manchmal ist es schon überraschend, welche Wörter man für normal hält, die andere nicht kennen. Ich wurde neulich bei der Verwendung von Schnucke oder Schnuckezeug schief angeschaut.  (Bevor mit das hier auch geschieht: es sind Süßigkeiten.)


----------



## gaer

When I saw this:

"*Für wen hast du dich so hübsch gemacht?* "

I immediately thought of:

"Who did you get all dressed up for?"

Is there a consensus about whether or not the German phrase is likely to be used to today? Off the top of my head I'm not sure how often the English I assumed (above) is used today.


----------



## Lykurg

I think it is likely to be used - rather by a man than by a woman, and most likely to a woman he knows quite well. 

Possible answers would be

_"Für Klaus, wir sind seit einem halben Jahr zusammen, wußtest du das noch nicht? 
__"..., wir gehen heute essen"_
_
"Danke, das ist aber lieb von dir"
"O je, meinst du, daß es zuviel ist?"
"Für dich natürlich, (du Schafskopf,) was denkst du denn?"_


----------



## Derselbe

Marburger9 said:


> Außerdem ist die Präposition "auf" umgangsprachlich. Die Präposition "mit" ist die richtige, wie es duden zeigt.
> 
> *er|wi|dern * <sw. V.; hat> [1: mhd. erwideren; ahd. irwidaron = verwerfen]:
> 
> 1. antworten, entgegnen: »Er ist krank«, erwiderte sie; sie konnte [mir] darauf nichts e.; er erwiderte *mit einer *Frage.
> 
> 2. auf etw. in gleicher od. entsprechender Weise reagieren: einen Besuch, einen Blick e.; seine Liebe wurde nicht erwidert; das Feuer e. (Milit.; zurückschießen).



1) Wenn es erwidern "mit" gibt, dann bedeutet es jedenfalls etwas anderes als "auf".
"auf" beschreibt das, *was der andere gesagt*/etc hat. Also den Anlass. Es ist auf keinen Fall umgangssprachlich.

"Ich erwidere auf eine Frage" -> Es wurde von jemandem anderen eine Frage gestellt und ich antworte jetzt anlässlich dieser Frage.

2) Anscheinend gibt es auch die Konstruktion "erwidern mit", um auszudrücken, was *man selbst* erwidert hat. Mir war sie bislang nicht bekannt und ich würde sie so auch nicht verwenden sondern als falsch empfinden. M.E. steht erwidern mit Akkusativ und nicht mit der Präposition mit. Anscheinend muss ich akzeptieren, dass diese Auffassung nicht der Sprachrealität enspricht.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Anscheinend gibt es auch die Konstruktion "erwidern mit", um auszudrücken, was *man selbst* erwidert hat.


Das ist korrekt. Nach der Präposition "mit" wird beschrieben, *was* als Erwiderung gesagt wird: Z.B.: "Er erwiderte die Frage mit einer Gegenfrage".


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Das ist korrekt. Nach der Präposition "mit" wird beschrieben, *was* als Erwiderung gesagt wird: Z.B.: "Er erwiderte die Frage mit einer Gegenfrage".



In Post 18 hast du noch gesagt, man bräuchte die Präposition "auf". Jetzt fehlt diese hier auch, so dass der Akkusativ in deinem Satz dann anscheinend den Anlass beschreibt und nicht - wie sonst üblich - das Ertwiderte. Ich finde das höchst seltsam. Irgendwie sollte doch klar definiert sein, was der Akkusativ beschreibt. Das kann doch nicht abhängig davon sein, welche Präposition ich an einer anderen Stelle im Satz verwende. M.E. muss der Satz heißen "Er erwiderte auf die Frage eine Gegenfrage.".
Erwidern mit "mit" kann ich mir nur als eine Beschreibung der Umstände vorstellen:

"Er erwiderte mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen, dass..."
"Er erwiderte mit wenigen Worten, dass..."

Aber
"Mit welchen Worten soll ich auf die Frage erwidern?" klingt zumindest in meinen Ohren falsch und ich habe es sicher noch nie so gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Beide Formen sind hier gebräuchlich: 

1) "Er erwiderte die Frage mit einer Gegenfrage."
2) "Er erwiderte auf die Frage mit einer Gegenfrage." 

Die Form 2) erscheint mir fragwürdig. Ich denke, hier müsste "antwortete" stehen.  Ich denke, die Form ist umgangssprachlich. Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht. 

Vergleiche:

3) Er *beantwortete die *Frage mit einer Gegenfrage.
4) Er *antwortete auf die* Frage mit einer Gegenfrage.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> In Post 18 hast du noch gesagt, man bräuchte die Präposition "auf".


Ich glaube, ich habe in #18 einen Fehler gemacht. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe dort die Verben _erwidern_ und _antworten_ verwechselt. Ich stimme dem in #28 von Hutschi gesagten vollumfänglich zu.


----------



## Derselbe

Wenn ihr es beide übereinstimmend so sagt, wird es wohl so sein. Trotzdem: Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Quellen bzw. Zitate mit Aussagekraft für mich. Ich hab jetzt ein wenig gesucht, aber einfach nichts gefunden...


----------

